# Coaster Pavilion's * A little shooter's review *



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all,

As you know I recently an owner of 4 - Coaster single theater chairs. The chair models are the Pavillions.

I purchased them from StargateCinema and the experience was great with them and I would not hesitate again to purchase from them again.

Quality: The quality of them are very strong and fit and finish was nice. They are super comfortable and they are NOT electric and as long as your ok with manual reclining these should not be passed up! 

Coaster repair: On one of my chairs I notice a loose spring on the bottom of the seat padding (underneath) and I called StarGate and took some pictures of the spring popped out. They contacted Coaster and they sent me a new chair about 7-days later. As for the chair that had the loose spring they did not take it back but asked for me to donate it. So I gave it to our local church as a charity. A+!!! 

Ownership: A little over 7 months, and shows no indications of rips, tears, damage or malfunctions. I had some heavy and tall friends over and they did not complain about comfort during longer movies like Prometheus.
As for me, they are very comfortable and sometimes really hard for me to stay up watching a movie and not passing out!! lol!! 

Conclusion: If your on a HT Chair budget, don't hesitate going with Coaster as they seem to please towards customer service and as for Startgate, I would not hesitate twice putting my credit card for another chair purchase. Since my HT was sold along with my house I will be shopping again soon for HT chairs in the near future.
The Pavilion's


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks -- very helpful review. These are on my shortlist.


----------

